# Hi



## Worried-wife280315 (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi my name is amanda,
I'm 31 years old, mother of 4 and twin Angel's. I am married to my child hood sweet heart for 4 years been un the relationshio for 15 years.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi!

I see you figured out how to post.

So what are you worried about?


----------

